# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  This guy needs to be in the UFC

## torontodude

Check out this Video....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMx9ThXNxvU

I have no idea what those 2 idiots were thinking. LOL but they got their ass kicked.

----------


## rockinred

He is a boxer... nice handspeed... dang, he might of over reacted though... I guess I can't blame him... it was instinctive. I have seen this one before.

----------


## Panzerfaust

LMAO @ this guy needs to be in the UFC. Anyone can look good throwing punches at an opponent who doesn't even fight back. 

He definately has had some formal training as there were some proper techniques being used but there is not enough evidence of his fighting ability.

----------


## bruteman

i gotta give that dude his props. he handled his business.

----------


## MoneyMike315

those guys were def drunk. But yeah the boxer has had some training for sure. The guy got what he deserved as he hit the girl on purpose! Seen that vid b4. Always good 2 see it again.

----------


## BG

Did you guys se the Bas highlight film that was there when you click the link, man he misses a low kick on frank Shamrock but connects with a spinning backfist afterward. You can tell that hurt bad by Franks reaction.

----------

